
Macro trends in the tech industry - vr3690
https://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/macro-trends-technology-industry?utm_campaign=technology-radar&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin
======
vr3690
It'll be interesting to see if the crowd on HN has noticed any other trends
missed by the author

